# Is my goat pregnant



## danielle (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi I have a 10 month old boer in pygmy cross female I bought in the 5 months I had her she has really gotten big she in my 2 other does have a big pasture in have some woods so they have alot to eat in I feed them pasture hay in I dewormed in had them vaccinated her vagina is puffy in I tried to look for her ligaments in they r 
gone


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 8, 2014)

Because you know the date you got her, look at the gestation calendar and calculate whether she would be due now. There is a 10 day window. 145-155
http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html


----------



## danielle (Nov 8, 2014)

Well when I bought her in took her home the last owner called in said that she let her bucks run with there mom's after they were weaned so after the 3 month of having her she got a belly in Lil udder in then this month she is huge my friend suggest I checked her ligaments in they were gone in both her sides
R sunken in I cant feel babies but she don'te udder in her vagina is pink in swollen I'm just worried cause she is so young


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2014)

Confused a bit by what you wrote.  Maybe I read that wrong but it sounds like she is five month old Pygmy and was possibly bred by a Boer buck.  If that is the case, you should get a vet ready.  But that can't be right---because Southern is saying she would be due now.  What a sec...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh I see--she is ten months old.  But is she a Pygmy and bred by a Boer?


----------



## danielle (Nov 8, 2014)

Oka I got her when she was just weaned so she was 5 now she is 9 months old


----------



## danielle (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm not for sure they had pygmy in boer together so they said she could b a mix i had her for 5 months now so if she is pregnant then she should have the babies by now right?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 9, 2014)

She would be due now.  How big is she?  Do you have a photo? 

She is young and a female Pygmy bred to a male Boer is dangerous.  If that is a possibility, I urge you to call a vet TODAY for an ultrasound and if she is pregnant and due to kid, you will need to talk options with the vet.


----------



## danielle (Nov 9, 2014)

She weighs 35 pounds she is a mix between a boer in a pygmy goat I'll have to wait in call our vet they ain't open on weekends


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 9, 2014)

At 35 pounds, there is definite cause for concern.  That is small for even a full-blooded pygmy at ten months and makes me fairly sure that she is not a Boer cross.  If she is not pregnant, I would suspect parasites and order a fecal test, and analyze her diet.  If she is pregnant, sorry if this sounds harsh, but she is probably going to need a C-section to make it through the birth.


----------



## danielle (Nov 9, 2014)

I have her put up in the stall for rite now i been checking on her she hasn't change since the 4 days i notice her ligaments were gone in her  Virginia is very pink in puffy but it's Ben that way since yesterday It won't let upload pic


----------



## danielle (Nov 9, 2014)

When they called me back after I bought her in they said they bucks running together with the moms I ask why didn't u  separate them when they were weaned in they said they couldn't get pregnant that young in they had boer in pygmy bucks running in there so I don't know to b honest I really don't know wat breed she is I think she is pygmy in boer cause she's goat big ears in only black on her head


----------



## danielle (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is the best pics I can get


----------



## danielle (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is other


----------



## danielle (Nov 9, 2014)

Here is Rosa lee


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 9, 2014)

Does your goat have an udder because I didn't notice one in the picture?  Usually, a goat will build a pretty noticeable udder before they kid.


----------



## danielle (Nov 9, 2014)

I check in she had a tiny one but no milk i had goats for 4 years this my first time with FF i have all my other girls r 2 to 12 months old in they r pregnant due for January in march kids but this has stumped me i never breed this young i dont want to loose her


----------



## danielle (Nov 9, 2014)

I check in she had a tiny one but no milk i had goats for 4 years this my first time with FF i have all my other girls r 2 to 12 months old in they r pregnant due for January in march kids but this has stumped me i never breed this young i dont want to loose her


----------



## danielle (Nov 12, 2014)

Well it turns out she was pregnant she had 2 beautiful doelings there were so small the mom didn't have any milk so they r bottle babies


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 12, 2014)

Congrats on the babies!   Were you able to get even a little bit of colostrum from mom?


----------



## danielle (Nov 12, 2014)

No the vet was out to help her have them in when they were born(thank god she didn't have a c-section) But the vet said she was close to it in he said that since she is so young she probably won't have any milk for them so I bought some colostrum at a farm up the road  but they were very weak kids no they r bounce every where lol


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 12, 2014)

So glad you got some colostrum for them.  Glad they are doing so well!     Hope you can post pics soon!


----------



## danielle (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll get some up later my friend said i was lucky to have twin girls she had al boys last spring lol


----------



## danielle (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll get some up later my friend said i was lucky to have twin girls she had al boys last spring lol


----------

